# amended returns



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

This year for the first I'm usinh the 1040,2555ez.I've only used the 1040a before to cover my us pension.
How many years back do I have to go amending my taks returns.
The only thing that hurts me when I amend the forms is I have to Claim the interest that I earned on my dutch income.I have to include the interest when I do my dutch taxes also.What form or manner is there to eliminate the interest if any.I looked at the 1116 don't have a clue what it says or how to fill it out)is there a simple solution to this problem.
If I can eleiminate the interest from the equation that would be great.
Do I have to do it now or do I have some time to figure it out.

Thanks in advance.

Bernie McKenna


----------

